# Help..new and old sounds



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys I need your help.

FoxPro offered to load my FX-3 with new sounds and I know of a few sounds I would like...but not having the newer callers I have no idea what else to ask to have loaded. Here is their address just look up sounds if you would like a list.

_www.go*foxpro*.com_

When I purchased the caller it came with 32 sounds but...I really do not need a lost turkey hen, or a black tail doe distress....So I am wanting to load it with usefull sounds and sound that you all have tried and liked.

Thanks in advance,Brian


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like most all the woodpecker sounds. The adult blue jay i like. I never thought i would like the fawn in distress, but along with the kid goat, there pretty deadly! Some of the coyote vocals i wish i wouldnt have had them loaded. Just a few I like.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Which few do you like ? feel free to tell me what you do or do not like....

Thank you !!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, i like all of them really, i spent a week picking threw them, of course once you get to hear them on the call they sound a little different. Not unless you plan on using the coyote vocals i would stay away from some of them. I like the pup distress, the death cry and the pup screams. With the fury, i could pick 100 sounds so, i picked threw a lot


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes my choices are fewer. So I just would like to hear what works for you guys. I personally like woodpecker dis, female yote invite, cottontails, rodent, praire dog, starling dis, bobcat in heat ( just want a big ol tom to show some day ), and a few others...those were my go to sounds.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Tit mouse Tantrom, pup distress, Lucky bird, freaky squeaks, luciuos lips, kiss of death, Lighting Jack, DSg cottontail. That is the sounds I use the most.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Lightning jack, snowshoe distress are a couple

Some of them are free for download off the FP site like kiss of death.

Save your space and get the ones that arent free.

You can go back later and load the free ones in your caller later just to have and switch them out if you want sometime.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you BW...I agree with you.

Which Model do you have ?


----------



## Bone Collector (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm getting ready to purchase and am choosing my call. The criteria by which I am picking by is where will I be hunting. If your stand is in range of a cow farm, take the cow dis. Chicken farm, chicken dis. others would be the species here in Mich or Ohio. Your not gonna want the Jack rabbit or lion, etc. I would pick a coy. locator, not the sirens tho. Maybe a male and a female invitation or a lone coyote. coy. pups for in the springtime.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good advice CJ...I do hunt all over michigan and Ohio and hunt near farms and in the middle of the woods. I actually have liked the jack rabbit distress and have killed yotes over it. Certain sounds seem to work better than others even though they might not live in your area. I appreciate your insight thank you.

By the way...welcome to PT, stick around throw your thoughts and ideas around. I am still learning !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Snoshoe2, lightnin Jack, and woodpecker distress, ranting red bird. seem to work for me a lot. I have heard that the sirens work well and One of them is free I believe(so wait).


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I have one of the older FX3's, On A Call.

Local regional species calls are a good bet but do not overlook others.

Yotes dont reason why that they are in NY but hearing a texas jackrabbit there.

They hear a distress cry and investigate, simple as that.

The Grays here love jackrabbit too.

I personally use Guinnea fowl and chicken distress here, as there are peoples escapee flocks running around and I know the yotes are nailing them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys....its kinda like what works for you....if you told me a recording of Julia Roberts singing sound sound of music or Angus Young singing dirty deeds done dirt cheep called in yotes every time I think I would play it...of course I would be alone ....gotta keep the secret ya know !!!!

Some of these sounds were ones that I use already..but I am glad to add those I do not have or heard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't that Julie Andrews that sang that?? I'd hate to see you miss out on all those smart eastern yotes because you got your Jules mixed up! The hills are alive with the sound of coyotes !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...well I want them looking like a Pretty Woman too ! All laid out on a bed of snow ! My bad ( is that right ) you have it right Julia Andrews I guess....I love it...the hills are alive with the sound of music ( Coyote or in Chris's case meow's )

My Jules are " right " now !


----------

